
Ruby on Rails 3.0 Release Notes - jmonegro
http://guides.rails.info/3_0_release_notes.html
======
FooBarWidget
Rails 3 isn't out yet. That's just the daily auto-generated HTML, generated
from the release notes file on the Git repository.

~~~
mrduncan
More specifically, the release notes were compiled by Mikel Lindsaar (and
props to Engine Yard who paid him to do it) [1].

1\. [http://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-
core/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/rubyonrails-
core/browse_thread/thread/573f4817757c651c#)

------
pvg
It's interesting that it doesn't really read fundamentally different than the
release notes of the most unfashionable and enterpriesiest frameworks out
there. "Enjoy the great advances of the generalized Smimgle API while ensuring
to convert your Smapti configuration file. A conversion script is provided.
The framework now supports Glump and Froffle including some experimental
functionality that can be activated with the --zugzug flag"

~~~
dschobel
I don't know about that, breaking the API entirely is pretty damned brazen and
not very enterprise friendly.

~~~
pvg
Keyword was 'reads like'. Try reading it imagining you didn't know much about
Rails and its terminology. You'll learn the release is a 'landmark'. And that,
apparently, we now live in a world enriched by the fulfillment of the Merb
Promise of 2008.

------
dlevine
Does anyone have any idea when Rails 3.0 stable is supposed to come out?

~~~
mrduncan
Soon (hopefully that was vague enough). According to DHH - "Rails 3 beta is
almost ready for public testing. We're just hammering out the last bugs in
Bundler. Stay tuned." [1].

As far as I can tell from watching commits/tweets/etc, the finishing touches
are being put on now. It sounds like there is still some work to be done on
Bundler as well as finishing up javascript handling. Other than that, I
believe that all of the _big_ pieces are in place and ready for a beta.

Hopefully someone on the core team who reads HN can chime in with a better
response.

1\. <http://twitter.com/dhh/status/8522612662>

~~~
wycats
We've been putting on the finishing touches since the weekend. At the moment,
we've been running through the startup experience over and over, clearing any
rough bits that are low-hanging fruit.

We've been working on the new bundler, which makes the normal unbundled
experience as safe and isolated using system gems (the "default" experience)
as when you explicitly lock the dependencies. We cleared a bunch of small bugs
today and are coming in for a landing.

------
minalecs
anyone have instructions on how to upgrade ruby to 1.8.7 on mac, or 1.9 ,
preferably the option to switch between both ?

~~~
compay
Use RVM: <http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/>

~~~
mrduncan
I can't recommend RVM highly enough. Not only will it let you easily switch
between MRI (the standard ruby interpreter) versions. It'll also let you
switch just as easily between other interpreters such as JRuby, Rubinius, Ruby
Enterprise Edition, etc.

------
charlesju
Is it wrong that I feel incredibly happy with Rails 2.2.2 and find zero reason
to upgrade?

~~~
steveklabnik
You really should upgrade to 2.3.5, at least. It fixes some pretty big
security vulnerabilities.

------
pibefision
Awesome!

